# Teichjahr 2007 in Griechenland



## Elfriede (3. Dez. 2007)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

so geruhsam, wie in meinem Jahresbericht 2006 geschildert, verlief das heurige Jahr auf Paros  nicht. 

Heuer reiste im April mit meinem Mann nach Paros, der bereits in Österreich die Holzzuschnitte für einen Teichsteg vorbereitet hatte. Ich freute mich schon sehr auf diesen Steg als Plattform zur Beobachtung von Tieren und Pflanzen im und am Teich. Zu erbaulicher Beobachtung kam ich allerdings nicht, es gab viel zu tun. 

Leider war heuer schon der erste Eindruck von Paros  nicht besonders erfreulich. 
Die Insel war nicht so üppig bewachsen und grün wie sonst im Frühling, die bunte Blütenpracht fehlte, alles sah karg und trocken aus und vielfach waren  abgestorbene Bäume zu sehen.  Auch in meinem Garten war  eine große Phönixpalme eingegangen. Man sah dem Garten die große Trockenheit des Winters an. Trocken lag auch mein  Teichrand, da zum normalen Wasserstand ca. 13-15 cm Wasser fehlten. In der Regel wird der  Wasserverlust (Verdunstung) automatisch aus meiner 90 m³ - Zisterne ersetzt, doch heuer war mein Wintervorrat an Wasser (50 m³) offensichtlich schon frühzeitig erschöpft, da es im Winter  so gut wie keinen Regen gab.  Für den Sommer war deshalb mit großer Wasserknappheit zu rechnen.
Zum Glück konnte ich innerhalb weniger Tage 80 m³ Wasser auftreiben und den Wasserstand in meinem Teich wieder anheben. Die Wasserqualität konnte ich vor dem Kauf allerdings keiner Prüfung unterziehen, aber  sie hätte mir sowieso nicht genützt, denn eine Wahlmöglichkeit beim Wasserkauf gibt es auf Paros leider nicht. Die nachfolgende, leichte  Eintrübung des Teiches, ob durch das gekaufte Wasser oder anderweitig hervorgerufen, störte mich nicht weiter, ich war einfach nur froh über den  Wasservorrat für den Sommer. 


April: Teich wieder aufgefüllt,- Wasser getrübt,- vereinzelt schon blühende Seerosen
  

Noch im April montierte mein Mann den Steg. Ein Teil der Seerosen blühte zu dieser Zeit schon und auch die Pflanzen am Teichrand   starteten nach der Wässerung  wieder gut.  Zu meiner Freude hatten auch meine zwei tropischen Seerosen den Winter im Teich gut überstanden und trieben schon aus. Die Wasserwerte waren im grünen Bereich und  den Fischen ging es auch gut. 

April:Teichsteg in Arbeit
 


Die Pflanzen am Teichrand haben sich gut erholt, alles wächst gut
 





Einen richtig dicken, schon ziemlich trockenen  Algenteppich hatte nur der kleine Teich, der aber schnell und einfach abzuschöpfen war. 
 

Im großen Teich gab es nicht viel zu reinigen, ich nahm lediglich die verrotteten Blätter aus den großen Pflanzgefäßen der Seerosen und entfernte die trockenen Pflanzenstängel am Teichrand. Den geringen  Belag   am Teichboden überließ ich den Mikroorganismen (EM), die ich eigentlich nur  für die Sanierung des Gartens nach Paros mitgenommen hatte und dort selbst fermentierte, wie bereits an anderer Stelle berichtet.   



Völlig unerwartet und  ungewöhnlich  für  Paros, gab es im Mai  einige heftige Gewitter. Nachfolgend nahm die Trübung des Teichwassers zu und der  leicht bräunliche Farbton verstärkte sich. Ob das Regenwasser, das gekaufte Wasser, die  eingebrachten Mikroorganismen oder die steigenden Temperaturen  zur anhaltenden Trübung  geführt hatten, das lässt sich wohl kaum mit Sicherheit sagen und war für mich auch nicht von Bedeutung, denn Wassertrübungen im Wechsel mit klarem Wasser habe ich fast jedes Jahr. Einen pH-Wert von 9, wenn auch nur kurzfristig, hatte ich allerdings bis heuer noch nie und auch noch nie so viele biogene Entkalkungsvorgänge wie dieses Jahr. Durch karstens gute und geduldige Erklärungen zu diesem Problem lernte ich die Zusammenhänge der Abläufe im Teich nach und nach besser zu verstehen, -  danke karsten!

2007 war  ein Ausnahmejahr auf Paros,  wie ich jedenfalls  hoffe, obwohl mich der trockene Winter, die ungewöhnlichen und  heftigen Gewitter im Mai, die schreckliche Hitzewelle im Juni und die langen windstillen Perioden heuer häufig an die Warnungen und Prognosen der Klimaforscher denken ließen, die  Südeuropa  schon als Wüste sehen. 
Bei solchen  Vorstellungen war die Freude an den Pflanzen im  Teich für mich sehr tröstlich, besonders im Vergleich zu meinem Garten, dem ich heuer, trotz ausreichender Bewässerung und Pflege  kein Wachstum abringen konnte, - keine Weintrauben, keine Tomaten, gar nichts, außer einer dürftigen Olivenernte. 
  

Das Wachstum im Teich hingegen war für die Verhältnisse auf Paros  recht  gut, trotz Hitzewelle bis 44° ( Athen 48°) und hohen Wassertemperaturen,  kurzfristig sogar 36°.  
Der Ansatz eines Seerosengürtels von 2006 entwickelte  sich heuer sehr gut und schützte mit seiner Blattmasse einen guten Teil  der Wasseroberfläche vor noch stärkerer Erwärmung. Die starke Sonneneinstrahlung verursachte zwar vereinzelte Sonnenbrände an den Seerosen, aber ihr Wachstum und ihre Blühfreudigkeit litten nicht darunter. Auch mein tägliches Abknipsen von noch frischen Blüten und Blättern schien sie nicht zu beeinträchtigen. Dieses Opfer mussten die Seerosen für den Garten erbringen, um für den betonharten, trockenen Boden eine schützende Decke aus organischem Material zu bilden. Grasschnitt oder anderes Grünzeug gibt es ja auf Paros im Sommer nicht, nur Carpobrotus (Mittagsblume) und eine Geraniumart wachsen auf meinem Grundstück auch ohne Bewässerung und Pflege in großer Menge.  Mein Versuch, diese Pflanzen, klein geschnitten und ergänzt durch das Seerosenmaterial,  mit Mikroorganismen zu fermentieren verlief erfolgreich und ließ  mich auf ein gutes Gelingen der begonnenen  Gartensanierung hoffen.

wuchernde Geraniumpflanze
 

Carpobrotus am rechten Bildrand
 


Bei meiner täglichen Materialsammlung von Seerosen und anderen Teichpflanzen, bis zum Ende der heurigen Teichsaison, bewährte sich der der neue Holzsteg sehr gut als Arbeitsplattform. Obwohl ich von den Seerosen jeden Tag Blüten und Blätter erntete, blieb immer eine ausreichende Blattmasse zur Beschattung des Wassers bestehen, wie auf den Fotos zu sehen.

dichte Blattmasse der Seerosen
 


doppelter Sonnenschutz durch Dreiecksegel und Seerosen
 

der Seerosengürtel hat sich gut entwickelt
 

Kalkfilm auf Seerosenblättern

 






Abgesehen von der Trübung des Wassers und einem ständigen Kalkfilm auf den Seerosenblättern und Laichkräutern  gab es keine Probleme, weder mit den Fischen noch mit Fadenalgen und auch an den Wasserwerten war nichts auszusetzen, wenn man die Tröpfchentests als einigermaßen verlässlich ansieht. Das Teichwasser roch immer angenehm frisch und nichts schwebte im Teich, was ich mit freiem Auge hätte wahrnehmen können. 

Mitte Juli musste ich  leider feststellen, dass mein Wasservorrat ( 80.000 Liter) schon wieder aufgebraucht war, - in knapp drei Monaten!  Den hohen Wasserverbrauch führte ich auf Verdunstung durch die große Hitze zurück. Nur durch einen Zufall entdeckte ich auf dem unbewohnten, tiefer liegenden  Nachbargrundstück unter meiner Grenzmauer eine kleine Pfütze, für die es keine andere Erklärung gab als ein Leck in meinem Teich. Nach Tagen der Suche fand ich die undichte Stelle, es war zum Glück kein Leck, es hatte sich „nur“ die Dichtung einer Wanddurchführung  in einem Außenbecken abgelöst. 
 




Schwieriger als diese  Reparatur gestaltete sich allerdings die neuerliche Wasserbeschaffung mitten im Sommer. Erste Hilfe leisteten mir dabei  zwei Nachbarn, die weder Teich noch Pool zu versorgen hatten und deren Zisternen noch gut gefüllt waren.

Ein heißer August folgte. Weiter im Norden tobten  Waldbrände, die sich durch heftige Stürme immer weiter ausbreiteten, Menschenleben forderten und die Existenzgrundlagen vieler Bauern vernichteten. Es waren bange Tage der Furcht vor einer noch weiteren Ausbreitung des Feuers. Aus Sicherheitsgründen  war es  auf Paros ein August ohne Grillfeste. Wie schon gesagt, heuer war alles anders. 

Anfang September kehrte mein Mann wieder nach Paros zurück, die Sommermonate verbringt er  immer in Österreich. Jedenfalls kam er gerade rechtzeitig, um mir bei der Suche nach einer weiteren undichten Stelle im Teich zu helfen. 
Meine Vermutung, dass sie in meinem kleinen, höher gelegenen Teich zu finden wäre bestätigte sich, nachdem wir den Teich völlig ausgeräumt und trocken gelegt hatten. Meine Vermutung beruhte auf einer Beobachtung bei der Gartenarbeit, die ich genauer beschreiben möchte um vielleicht eine Erklärung dafür zu erhalten. 
In einem Beet hinter dem kleinen Teich wollte ich einen Blütenstrauch  verkleinern. Leider weiß ich den Namen dieses Gehölzes nicht, aber es dürfte sich dabei um eine Salzpflanze  handeln, denn als ich die Äste des Strauches anfasste, tropfte mir, trotz großer Hitze und Trockenheit, eine Flüssigkeit wie Wasser von den Händen und spritzte auf meine Kleidung. Diese Tröpfchen trockneten sofort und weiß ein, es war Salz. 

Salzpflanze?

 

Am Tag nach meinem radikalen Rückschnitt des Strauches rann diese „Salzlake“ über die verbliebenen  Äste bzw. Stämme bis zum Boden, wo sich eine kleine Pfütze  auf der  staubtrockenen  Erde bildete. Woher kam das Wasser, woher das Salz? Aus der Luft, - aus dem Teich? Wir wussten es nicht und legten erst einmal den Wurzelstock des Strauches frei, - er stand tatsächlich im Wasser. Das Wasser kam aus dem kleinen Teich und zwar drang es durch einen gewachsenen Felsen im Bereich der wasserdicht vermörtelten Natursteinmauer zwischen Becken und Gartenbeet. Der Wasserverlust aus dem kleinen Teich war damit geklärt und gleichzeitig wohl auch die starke Algenentwicklung im Frühling, ausschließlich in diesem Becken (Foto). Aber woher kamen die nicht unbeträchtlichen Salzmengen? Doch nicht etwa aus meinem Teich? Natürlich kann ich nicht ausschließen, dass jedes Wasser, das ich auf Paros geliefert bekomme etwas Salz enthält, aber gewiss nicht in so großen Mengen, wie sie von meinem Strauch ausgeschieden wurden.

Ich fürchtete, der Strauch würde eingehen, denn auch ein starker Rückschnitt seiner Wurzeln war nötig um an den undichten Felsen zur Reparatur heranzukommen.  Aber nach 14 Tagen hörte das starke „ Salzbluten“ auf und er fing wieder zu treiben an. Es will mir aber immer noch nicht in den Kopf, wie eine Pflanze so große Salzmengen überleben bzw. ausscheiden kann. 

Bei der Neueinrichtung des kleinen Teiches entschloss ich mich spontan für Sand als Bodengrund und setzte die alten Pflanzen direkt in das Substrat. Bisher war der kleine Teich substratfrei, die Pflanzen standen in großen Pflanzkisten, wie im großen Teich auch. 

Neueinrichtung des kleinen Teichbeckens mit Sand als Substrat

 




Ursprünglich war dieses Becken ein Pflanzenfilter (Kies auf einem Gitterrost, Durchströmung von unten nach oben). Wie schon öfters berichtet,  war jedoch das Wachstum der Pflanzen so schlecht, dass ich diesen Kiesfilter aus Ungeduld schon nach zwei Jahren wieder  ausräumte, was sicher ein Fehler war, wie ich heute denke. Nun, vielleicht erreiche ich  durch  den Sand einen besseren Pflanzenwuchs in diesem Becken als früher im Kiesbett, was ich sehr hoffe, da meine technikfreie Teichanlage ausschließlich auf Pflanzen als Filterung angewiesen ist.

Der September blieb noch sehr warm  und sommerlich. Trotzdem verlangsamte sich das Wachstum der Seerosen und sie  bildeten bereits Winterblätter an der Basis aus, wie schon  im Vorjahr beobachtet. Nur bei den tropischen Seerosen verringerte sich weder das Wachstum noch die Blühfreudigkeit und sie sorgten weiterhin für  ausreichende Mengen an  Biomasse für meinen Garten, wo sich auf kleinen Versuchsflächen bereits erste Erfolge einstellten. 

__ Tropische Seerosen im Herbst

 


kleine Versuchsfläche, erster Erfolg aus fermentierten Seerosen

 









Gegen Ende des Monats gab es die ersten Wolken und  stürmische  Winde, die den Herbst ankündigten.

 







Im Oktober waren die  Temperaturunterschiede zwischen Tag und Nacht  schon sehr groß. Nachts kühlte es stark ab, doch am frühen Nachmittag konnte ich noch immer in den  Teich steigen  um Seerosenblätter zu ernten, wenn auch in größerer Eile und mit weniger Genuss als im Sommer. 
Erstmals schnitt ich heuer fast alle Pflanzen im Teich zurück und  entfernte die üppigen Armleuchteralgen-Polster zur Gänze. Meiner letzten Aktion im Teich, am 5. November, fielen  auch noch die restlichen Seerosen zum Opfer, sowie der größte Teil der Papageienfedern. 

Letzte Arbeiten im Teich, 5.November 2007

 




Der Anblick des kahlen Teiches tat mir zwar weh, aber zugleich erfreute mich das ungewohnte, wenn auch noch sparsame Grün im Garten, das  aus meiner Pflanzenverwertung (hauptsächlich aus Seerosen) hervorging. Nicht unbeteiligt an diesem Erfolg war eine weitere, ungewöhnliche Wetterkapriole im Oktober, nämlich ein außerordentlich starkes  Gewitter, dem ein Hagelschauer voranging. Die  großen Wassermengen durchtränkten den ausgetrockneten Boden der Insel endlich auch in tieferen Schichten und sorgten  für wertvolle Vorräte in den Zisternen.

kleine Erfolge bei der Gartensanierung,- es grünt!

 






Wie schon eingangs erwähnt, war das Teichjahr 2007 für mich kein Jahr  beschaulicher Beobachtungen, sondern ein sehr abwechslungs- und arbeitsreiches  Jahr mit einigen Problemen im Teich, mit ersten, kleinen Erfolgen im Garten und  viel Freude mit lieben Gästen.
Meine Freude auf einen schönen Winter hier in Tirol hält sich in Grenzen und wie viele Teichfreunde hier im Forum  werde ich ihn in sehnsüchtiger Erwartung des Frühlings verbringen. Groß hingegen ist meine Vorfreude auf den Kalender 2008, der hoffentlich morgen oder übermorgen eintreffen wird, damit ich mich an Eueren Teichbildern erfreuen kann.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (3. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Teichjahr 2007 in Griechenland*

Hallo,

leider hat es mit der Einstellung meines Jahreberichtes 2007 nicht so recht geklappt. Ich muss wohl einen Fehler gemacht haben, dass sich ein Teil der Fotos nicht öffnen lässt und unten noch ein Foto dranhängt. Ich habe zwar im Testforum diese Art der Fotoeinstellung geübt, aber offenbar nicht genug. Kann mir vielleicht jemand bei der Korrektur helfen, ich weiß nicht wie man das macht. Bitte!

Liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Teichjahr 2007 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede.

Magst Du ihn nochmal komplett neu einstellen und ich lösch Dir das andere raus?

Die Maximalzahl von Bildern (inkl. Smileys) liegt/lag bei 20.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht auf Anhieb, ob sich das geändert hat, aber Du hast Dich im ersten Beitrag genau daran gehalten. Es muss also funktionieren.
Vermutlich hast Du irgendwann einmal das kleine Fenster zum hochladen geschlossen oder  keine Ahnung.

Da die fehlenden Anhänge auf jeden Fall nicht zu diesem Beitrag hochgeladen wurden, kann *ich* sie Dir leider auch nicht wieder herstellen.


----------



## Elfriede (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Teichjahr 2007 in Griechenland*

Hallo Annett,

danke für Dein Angebot. 
Ich werde den Beitrag also am Abend noch einmal komplett neu einstellen, wenn es denn  keine einfachere Lösung gibt. Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft, dass ich den Beitrag noch einmal öffnen und nur die fehlenden Fotos einfügen könnte.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Teichjahr 2007 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

eine Lösung gäbe es noch - schick mir die fehlenden Bilder einfach per Mail oder poste sie hier mit hin. Wenn ich weiß, an welche Stelle sie sollen, kann ich sie für Dich einfügen. Das erspart dem Server weitere 20 Bilder und Dir die Arbeit. 

Unser Geschreibsle würde ich nach Beendigung der "Reparatur" beseitigen.

Wäre das eine gangbare Lösung für Dich?


----------



## Buratino (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Teichjahr 2007 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,
habe mit großem Interesse deinen Jahresbericht gelesen  .
So richtig bist du ja nicht zum Genießen gekommen, aber diese Strecken von Problemen über Problemen kennt wohl jeder der einen Teich hat.  
Dieses Jahr haben mich die Fadenalgen dafür voll gefordert, so schlimm war
es noch nie zuvor. Die Mengen die ich abgekeschert habe wären sicherlich
bei dir ein herlicher Bodendünger geworden  . Nun können wir nur warten und hoffen das im neuen Jahr nicht allzu viele Herausforderungen warten. Übrigens habe ich meinen Kalender schon am Sonnabend bekommen,
kannst dich darauf freuen, haben sie wirklich toll hinbekommen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Digicat (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Teichjahr 2007 in Griechenland*

Servus Elfriede

Super Bericht    

Na das war ja ein besonderes Jahr für dich auf Paros  

Zwar sehr arbeitsintensiv, aber wahrscheinlich doch schön  

Wünsche dir in Tirol einen schönen Winter, der dich die Mühen auf Paros vergessen läßt.

Ps.: zum neu einstellen des Beitrags: kopiere dir den Text ins Word, dann brauchst ihn nicht nocheinmal tippen und fügst den Text hier wieder in den "Neuen Beitrag". Die Fotos noch an der richtigen Stelle und gut is.


----------



## Elfriede (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Teichjahr 2007 in Griechenland*

Hallo Annett,

noch einmal vielen Dank für Dein Angebot, die Fotos für mich richtig einzustellen. Dein freundliches Angebot hat  sich jedoch mit karstens Hilfestellung überschnitten, der die Fotos inzwischen schon richtig eingestellt hat. 
Zwar werden sich nicht  viele User meinen etwas zu langen Bericht antun, trotzdem bin ich sehr froh, dass er jetzt wenigstens ordentlich ausschaut.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Teichjahr 2007 in Griechenland*

Hallo Karsten,

Wieder einmal warst du mir eine große Hilfe, herzlichen Dank dafür!

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Teichjahr 2007 in Griechenland*

Hallo Andreas,

schön, dass Dir mein Bericht gefallen hat.

Tatsächlich hätte ich deine Fadenalgen sehr gut für meine Gartensanierung gebrauchen können, ich selbst hatte  keine einzige Fadenalge im Teich, auch die letzten zwei, drei Jahre nicht mehr. Hier gehört die EM-Geschichte zwar nicht hin, aber vielleicht könntest im passenden Bereich einmal berichten wie Du jetzt damit umgehst,- mich würden Deine Erfahrungen sehr interessieren.

Übrigens habe auch ich heute meine Kalender bekommen und habe mich sehr über dieses gelungene Werk gefreut.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Teichjahr 2007 in Griechenland*

Hallo Helmut,

vielen Dank für Dein Lob.
Es stimmt, Probleme hin oder her, ich habe die Zeit auf Paros trotzdem sehr genossen. Mein Glück,- ich bin sehr hitzeresistent. Weniger gut vertrage ich Kälte, deshalb  kann ich leider dem schönsten Winter in Tirol nicht viel abgewinnen.

Liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Teichjahr 2007 in Griechenland*

Servus Elfriede

Wie heißt es so schön,

Vorfreude, ist die schönste Freude.

Auch wennst dem Winter nicht viel Sympathie entgegenbringen kannst, hast dann wenigstens die Vorfreude aufs neue Jahr am Teich.

Denn Winter kannst ja mit schmöckern guter Fachlitaratur (EM bezogen) und hier im Forum gut und sinnvoll nutzen. Aber ich denke dir wird zu Hause auch nicht "Fad" werden


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Teichjahr 2007 in Griechenland*



			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar werden sich nicht viele User meinen etwas zu langen Bericht antun,


 
Das können wir, zumindest für uns, nicht bestätigen, wir haben ihn mit Interesse gelesen - zumal wir in diesem Jahr in Griechenland, wenn auch auf einer anderen Insel, im Urlaub waren (und keinen Gartenteich gesehen haben  ). 

Immer wenn wir bisher von Dir Berichte gelesen haben, haben wir uns ein Bissel neidisch die Bilder der tollen (tropischen) Seerosen und anderen Pflanzen angeschaut. Nun haben wir aber durch Deinen Bericht auch erfahren müssen, dass alles eine Schattenseiten hat. Wer kann sich hier bei uns, wo wir nur den Wasserhahn aufzudrehen brauchen, schon vorstellen, dass es ein Problem sein kann, Wasser zu bekommen, um den Teich aufzufüllen.

Für das nächse Teichjahr wünschen wir Dir/Euch jedenfalls gnädigeres Wetter, einen üppig blühenden Teich und Garten und kein weiteres Leck. Lieben Dank für den tollen Bericht  .


----------



## Elfriede (5. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Teichjahr 2007 in Griechenland*

Hallo Claudia, hallo Ludwig,

dass Ihr Euch durch meinen langen Bericht gelesen habt, freut mich sehr. 
Auf welcher Insel habt Ihr Eueren Urlaub denn verbracht? 

Die Wasserbeschaffung ist auf einer trockenen Insel wie Paros schon ein großes Problem, andrerseits lernt man den Wert des Wassers wirklich zu schätzen, egal ob es aus der Leitung oder aus einem Tankwagen fließt und ganz besonders natürlich, wenn es kostenlos vom Himmel fällt, was auf Paros leider nicht oft der Fall ist. Die zwei Gewitter heuer waren Ausnahmen. 

Was die tropischen Seerosen betrifft, glaube ich, dass die sehr robuste Sorte "Tina" auch in deutschen Teichen gut dedeihen müsste. Zwar würde sie hier im Norden einen Winter im Teich nicht überleben, aber man könnte einen Vorrat an Kindeln in einer Schüssel Wasser, oder die Knolle der Mutterpflanze im Haus, in etwas Sand überwintern. 

Ich bedanke mich für die lieben Wünsche für die nächste Teichsaison und grüße herzlich aus meinem Winterquartier in Osttirol

Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (5. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Teichjahr 2007 in Griechenland*

Hallo Helmut,

bei mir hat schon jetzt so etwas wie eine  Vor-Vorfreude auf den Frühling und auf  meine Rückkehr nach Paros eingesetzt, obwohl ich noch nicht einmal alles ausgepackt habe. 

Auch wenn ich den Winter nicht mag, langweilig wird er mir nicht werden, schließlich gibt es ja auch dieses außergewöhnliche Forum, wo man die Winterzeit für Fragen nützen kann, für die einem der Teich im Sommer keine Zeit lässt. Besonders schön an diesem Forum finde ich, dass es nicht mit den Teichen in den  Winterschlaf fällt wie andere Foren.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------

